# Essex gal going to dubai or abu dhabi



## Tylerv (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi peeps 

I need advice I'm potentially going to move in a few months but I'm not sure where is best to go either help setting up a place in any dhabi or work in Dubai 

Can you offer advice on what's good apartments nice ones to share with others and costs etc? Nightlife better in Dubai or Abu dhabi and do they do ladies nights like Bahrain? 

If I earn around 17500 per month I need to send home 7200 per month can I live on the rest nicely and rent flat share on the rest? Ps what are deposits like. My company said they'd put me up for a month but think I'd prefer a deposit instead any help would be appreciated


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I'm frankly amazed that none one of our upstanding forum members has replied.

So I will.

Nightlife is waaaay better in Dubai, plenty of Ladies nights too so you can get pissed for free and end up in the back of a taxi selling your story to The Sun.

Flat shares are around 2-4,000/month, depends where you want to be, look in Dubizzle. As you can go out and it doesn't cost a bean, you'll do just fine.

PS, Where you from in Essex? I used to live (but aren't from) Romford, you sound more of a Colvhester kinda gal!

Enjoy.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Well I'm frankly amazed that none one of our upstanding forum members has replied.


Been too busy ! Don't you just hate this work ****e?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Engineer said:


> Been too busy ! Don't you just hate this work ****e?


I gotta weird day off today, just as well considering the state I was in last night, back tomorrow for a day mind you.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Long week end here next week end mate !! Lets get the party started!!!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

You do know I'm jealous don't you....


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I will keep some back until you get back here!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Tylerv said:


> Hi peeps
> 
> I need advice I'm potentially going to move in a few months but I'm not sure where is best to go either help setting up a place in any dhabi or work in Dubai


I personally didn't reply because (1) maybe I am not fro the UK so my English is weaker, but I can't read English without full stops/some sort of punctuations, (2) I don't think even the first page of the sticky threads were read. 
I am sure others might be more tolerant of this and answer the questions (again).


----------



## Tylerv (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I'm from Chelmsford. Sounds great out there. Are there places like that in Abu Dhabi too? 

And sorry for the bad punctuation but I'm not writing a best selling novel it was just seeking advice and what is this sticky thread I'm using an app on iPhone so it's not entirely clear!!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Are there places like that in Abu Dhabi too?

Yes just not as many or as good;-)


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Tylerv, Check you message inbox. I have sent you a whole lot of information regarding Abu Dhabi , Banks, Visa's etc


----------

